# probleme encodage Safari



## mozar (16 Septembre 2007)

Salut ( en espérant etre dans la bonne catégorie forum)

sous Safari dans certaines portions de pages , les caractères ne sont pas les bons ( copie écran ) j'ai donc
- viré les pref.p.list de safari
- effectué un réglage global :safari/préférences/onglet aspect/encodage par défaut /unicode UTF-8  puis ISO LATIN 1
- puis menu/présentation/encodage du texte / ces 2 options :

le probleme demeure...

pourtant je n'ai aucun pb avec Firefox réglé sur ISO-8859-1 ( il n'y a malheureusement pas cette option sur Safari)
quelqu'un a t'il la solution ? ( a part utiliser exclusivement firefox plus lourd a charger bien sur...)
merci par avance


----------



## mozar (16 Septembre 2007)

oublié de préciser sx 10.3.9 / G4 AGP


----------



## marctiger (16 Septembre 2007)

Safari, en haut, "Affichage/Encodage du texte", et tu as tous les choix d'encodages.


----------



## mozar (16 Septembre 2007)

salut marctiger

bin..... c'est déja fait , voir mo 1er thread.......les 2 seules options possibles encodage safari dans la liste sont ( a ma connaissance ):  UTF-8 et ISO Latin-1 et j'ai toujours l'embrouille


----------



## marctiger (17 Septembre 2007)

Dans les prefs de Safari, tu as bien mis "encodage par d&#233;faut ISO Latin 1, et dans "Affichage/Encodage du texte" idem, car dans ton premier post tu indiques et UTF 8 ET ISO Latin 1 ?

Et quelles versions de Safari et Firefox as-tu ?

Maintenant remarques que sur certains sites j'ai encore le cas de temps en temps.

PS: 





mozar a dit:


> salut marctiger
> 
> bin..... c'est d&#233;ja fait , voir mo 1er thread.......les 2 seules options possibles encodage safari dans la liste sont ( a ma connaissance ):  UTF-8 et ISO Latin-1 et j'ai toujours l'embrouille



Il y a tous les encodages possibles dans la liste, mais cela ne nous concerne pas.


----------



## Anabys (17 Septembre 2007)

Il ne suffit pas de changer l'encodage dans le navigateur. Pour avoir un affichage correct, il faut que co&#239;ncident :
- l'encodage r&#233;el du fichier (que l'on peut d&#233;finir au moment de l'enregistrement du fichier, avec TextEdit, TextMate, BBEdit, etc.)
- l'encodage d&#233;clar&#233; dans le fichier, s'il s'agit d'un fichier HTML (ou le header PHP s'il s'agit d'un fichier PHP) : <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
- l'encodage pris en charge par le navigateur, qui plac&#233; sur "automatique" sera en principe celui d&#233;clar&#233; dans le fichier (c'est donc utile si aucun charset n'a &#233;t&#233; explicitement d&#233;fini dans le fichier).

PS: &#231;a irait mieux dans le forum "D&#233;veloppement Web" que dans le forum "Application", vu que ce n'est pas une question sp&#233;cifique &#224; Safari.


----------



## marctiger (17 Septembre 2007)

Mais ce ne sont pas des fichier qu'il a crées... c'est ce qu'il ouvre dans Safari et là il n'a pas le contrôle du choix de départ.


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Septembre 2007)

marctiger a dit:


> Mais ce ne sont pas des fichier qu'il a cr&#233;es... c'est ce qu'il ouvre dans Safari et l&#224; il n'a pas le contr&#244;le du choix de d&#233;part.



De mon cot&#233; j'ai un peu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me&#8230;    & Il existe les m&#234;mes probl&#232;mes sur certains de mes mails&#8230;(d'ailleurs je suis pas le seul&#8230;  )

Je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; comment passer outre, si ce n'est que m'habituer & a d&#233;coder moi-m&#234;me quand c'est comme ca !! 




Par ailleurs, mozar, en t&#234;te de ce forum, en rouge, pour bien attirer ton attention, on a mis &#231;a :







On se demande bien pourquoi ! :mouais:


----------

